#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  How We can Change the WordPress admins login page logo !

## TamillanSivi

Hello, How Many of you Know about the *WordPress login or signup pages* *customization methods?*  I am using the *simple Code* to *change the WordPress admin page logo* as it's an easy way! 

function my_login_logo_one() { 
?> 
<style type=”text/css”> 
body.login div#login h1 a {
background-image: url(YOUR LOGO LINK ); 
padding-bottom: 30px; 
} 
</style>
<?php 
} add_action( ‘login_enqueue_scripts’, ‘my_login_logo_one’ );

If anyone has any more ideas for customization please share them in the comments!

----------

